# Where you all go?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I found one spot near Grand Forks that I have had marginal success at, but I am itching to find new spots. Are there any good bank shooting places around here? I figure there has to be a ton of carp in the Red, but that water is so cloudy there's no way you'd shoot any. Anyone been out lately? Was thinking about headin out this weekend to see if the high water has kicked any carp into the shallows.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nobody bowfishes during the summer near Grand Forks eh?...

I find this hard to believe... :wink:


----------

